# Richtig bremsen



## Hiob86 (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe immer gelernt, dass man es beim bremsen vermeiden sollte dass die Räder blockieren. Jetzt habe ich in verschiedenen Videos (wollte mir die Zeit bis zum Saisonbeginn verkürzen) gesehen, dass selbst Profis oft die Räder blockieren lassen. Wie seht ihr das? Blockieren oder nicht blockieren?

MFG
Hiob


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Februar 2012)

Ein blockiertes Rad (ob vorn oder hinten) rutscht und ist schwer kontrollierbar - je nach Untergrund ist blockieren aber manchmal unvermeidlich, auch wenn ungewollt (z.B. Eis).

Die Kunst ist halt, immer kurz vor der Blockiergrenze zu bremsen, egal welcher Untergrund. Beim Auto hat man dafür ABS, das reagiert wesentlich schneller als jedes Hirn. 

Gewolltes Blockieren kann aber auch Sinn machen, z.B. in einer Schotterrutsche, weil man dort nicht normal bremsen und lenken kann, sondern "surfen" muss. Entsprechendes "surfen" auf normalen Trails geht auch, macht diese aber schnell kaputt. 
Kann man auch auf steilen Asphaltstrecken üben, sollte man aber mit Restreifen machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lekanteto (27. Februar 2012)

Nicht Blockieren/Blockieren: Ich stimme xcfahrer zu.

Was ich diesen Winter in Fahrtechniklektüre erlesen habe, ist die richtige Gewichtsverlagerung. Bisher hatte ich beim Bremsen zu viel Gewicht auf dem Lenker. 
Man soll das Gewicht aber so verlagern, dass man sich weder auf dem Lenker abstützt noch am Lenker zieht.
Seit dem ich daran denke, haben sich meine Bremswege verkürzt.


----------



## MUD´doc (27. Februar 2012)

Blockieren > Rutschen = Grip-Verlust
Ich sehe zu, dass ich immer vor der Blockiergrenze bleibe, somit habe 
ich eine bessere Kontrolle des Bike. 
Wie cxfahrer schon schrieb, das ständige Blockieren macht dann
auf Dauer auch die Trails kaputt. 
Abgesehen vom derben Verschleiß des Reifen (meine FA 2,35 sind 
bereits 3 1/2 Jahre druff und kommen jetzt erst langsam runter / 
Laufleistung ca. 3.500 km)


----------



## Hiob86 (27. Februar 2012)

Danke für eure Antworten. So hatte ich das auch immer verstanden und bleibe meist kurz vor dem blockieren. Dies erfordert natürlich etwas Übung. 
Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter wieder etwas besser werden und es kann wieder los gehen


----------



## Marc B (27. Februar 2012)

Viele AnfÃ¤nger bremsen tendenziell zu wenig mit der Vorderradbremse, sodass das Hinterrad sehr schnell blockiert und mitrutscht. Eine gute Standard-BremsÃ¼bung:

In mittlerem Tempo anfahren und dann dosiert mit beiden Bremsen das Bike zum Stand bringen. Gleichzeitig zum Bremsvorgang bewegt man den KÃ¶rper dynamisch hinter den Sattel. Diese Stellung halten bis der Bremsvorgang beendet ist (_Anmerkung: Bringt man den KÃ¶rper nicht nach hinten, schiebt einen bei BetÃ¤tigung der Vorderrad-Bremse ein starker Impuls nach vorne und man lieÃe automatisch von der VR-Bremse ab â und schon rutscht das blockierte Hinterrad_). *Wichtig*: Mit FingerspitzengefÃ¼hl bremsen und nicht ruckartig o. stotternd. Blockierte, rutschende RÃ¤der vermeiden!

Am Ende dieses Videos zu sehen:


----------



## Kerberos (29. Februar 2012)

Hiob86 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich in verschiedenen Videos (wollte mir die Zeit bis zum Saisonbeginn verkürzen) gesehen, dass selbst Profis oft die Räder blockieren lassen.



Es gibt schon Übungen, bei denen Du mit Blockieren schneller um eine scharfe Kurve kommst - wenn Du alles richtig machst . Eigener Thread zum Scandinavian Flick: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=322172

Und: Das Driften wird oft auch als stylish angesehen. Aber der Boden leidet darunter, der Flick sollte eher nur auf angelegten Rennstrecken gemacht werden, er kommt ja auch aus dem Rallyesport.


----------



## Stoegl (29. Februar 2012)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Und: Das Driften wird oft auch als stylish angesehen. Aber der Boden leidet darunter, der Flick sollte eher nur auf angelegten Rennstrecken gemacht werden, er kommt ja auch aus dem Rallyesport.


Driften =|= mit blockiertem Rad um die Kurve rutschen bzw. flicken


----------



## Deleted 28330 (29. Februar 2012)

Stoegl schrieb:


> Driften =|= mit blockiertem Rad um die Kurve rutschen bzw. flicken



driften ist eigentlich ohne bremsen.

wenns wirklich steil ist, kann man mit dem blockierten hinterrad leichter um die kurven kommen. einfach einlenken und hinterrad blockieren.

generell würde ich sagen, dass es wichtig ist, dass man überlegt bremst. wenn du eine schwierige steile abfahrt mit nassen wurzeln oder steinen hast, musst du den untergrund ständig "lesen", um einzuschätzen, wo du gefahrlos bremsen kannst. kommt eine schräge wurzel - bremsen auf. zwischen den wurzeln kannst du immer wieder mal bremsen. wenn die reifen kurzzeitig blockieren, macht das nichts. dabei würde ich tendentiell eher zur hinterradbremse greifen, da du weniger gefahr läufst, wegzurutschen, falls du doch auf einer wurzel gebremst hast.


----------



## Asko (24. März 2012)

Muss den Thread mal "übernehmen"

Ich habe nun seit gut 2 Wochen mein neues Hardtail mit Scheibenbremsen (XT 785).
Vorher hatte ich ein einfaches HT mit V-Bremsen, ist also meine erste Scheibenbremse.

Ich muss irgendwas grundlegend falsch machen, wie ihr auf den Bildern sehen könnt:









Die vordere Scheibe hat sich deutlich verfärbt und die Beläge haben richtige Furchen. Bin damit grade mal ~300km und 10 Abfahrten mit 300-500hm gefahren.

Die hintere Scheibe hat sich nicht verfärbt.
Ich denke das ich von der bremsverteilung vorne/hinten nichts falsch mache.
Ich hab auch nicht das Gefühl als würde ich ständig auf der Bremse "stehen". 
Versuche immer eher kurz und dafür kräftig zu bremsen.
Ich wiege auch "nur" 80kg netto, daran liegts auch nicht.

Irgendjemand nen Tipp für mich auf Lager?


----------



## MTBikerr (24. März 2012)

Was sein könte ist, dass deine VR Bremse den Belag "aghobelt". Das passiert, z.B.: wenn die beläge schlecht produziert sind, oder scheibe oder beläge nicht richtig sitzen, also eiern und damit schleifen. das ist aber unwarscheinlicher da die abnutzung dann gleichmäßiger wäre. also hast du vielleicht einfach schlechte beläge erwischt. mit der verfärbung kann ich aber nichts anfangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (24. März 2012)

Hiob86 schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr das? Blockieren oder nicht blockieren?



Also ich würde die so halb blockieren, aber da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher...  


@Asko
Ich seh da keine Verfärbung, nur normale Gebrauchsspuren... 
Beim Belag kann es sein, daß die Mischung Schrott ist. Wenn die Bremsleistung aber passt, dann würde ich normal weiterfahren und die Beläge aufbrauchen. Manchmal muss man eben mehr fahren und sich weniger Gedanken machen... 

So sah bei mir damals die Ventidisk an der Magura Marta aus (also "normal"):











Und hier bei der (damals neuen) Magura MT6 nach 6-7 Bremsungen:


----------



## Asko (24. März 2012)

Das dort wo die Bremsbeläge auf die Scheiben drücken Spuren sind is mir klar, darum geht es mir auch nicht.
Mir gehts eher um die Aussenkante der Scheibe die ne ganz andre Farbe bekommen hat, keine Ahnung ob das normal ist mit der Zeit?
Die hintere Scheibe is an der Aussenkante noch "normal" Silbrig wie der Rest der Scheibe.

Vermutlich wäre mir das ganze auch nicht aufgefallen wenn meine Bremse nicht die erste Woche vollkommen ruhig gewesen ist und nun Quietscht ohne Ende.
Solange sie kalt ist quietscht es eher "höher" dann is kurz fast Ruhe und wenn sie warm is hört sich der quietschton eher "tiefer" an.

Nachdem was ich so im Thread zur aktuellen XT Bremse gelesen habe ist das alles andre als normal bei der Bremse, vorallen in Verbindung mit Resinbelägen.


----------



## michi_g001 (24. März 2012)

Das ist ganz normal. 
Und dass die hintere Scheibe weniger Gebrauchsspuren aufweist als die vordere Scheibe hat etwas mit der Momentenverteilung beim Bremsen zu tun. Stichwort Hebelgesetz...


----------



## Tob1as (24. März 2012)

oflow schrieb:


> Das ist ganz normal.
> Und dass die hintere Scheibe weniger Gebrauchsspuren aufweist als die vordere Scheibe hat etwas mit der Momentenverteilung beim Bremsen zu tun. Stichwort Hebelgesetz...



Oder doch Stichwort Masseträgheit ?


----------



## Asko (24. März 2012)

Wenn ihr sagt das is normal is ja alles gut.
Mich hat nur das plötzliche Quietschen in verbindung mit den Kratern in den Bremsbelägen und den leicht verfärbten Scheiben etwas beunruhigt.

Danke


----------

